# They are REALLY fighting right now



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

For the past half hour to an hour they have been hissing and spitting and fighting with each other. Chess for whatever reason is in a terrible mood right now and is even hissing at me when I walk by the cage (which he has never done before).

Can't my birds pretend to be happy healthy birds for one god **** day without driving me up a wall with their shennanigans? I threw the blanket over them, shut the lights off and I'm about to just go to bed and let them duke it out or what have you as I have no better option. But I'm SERIOUSLY considering giving these guys another month to a month and a half before I just throw my hands up in the air and get some birds without these **** issues.

You have no idea how much it frustrates me to read 'I got my bird 2-8 days ago and he is letting me scratch him and sleeping on my shoulder, they get along so well, aren't cockatiels so **** cute'.

Lordy I need to go to bed and sleep off this rage, their hissing/screaming is really starting to give me a head ache. I am NEVER taking in used pets again.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its time to get them separate cages. its just not working.
they arent hand tame or hand fed obviously so they arent going to just allow you to handle them like others do in a few days. tsuka we had to tame, its easier if you already have a tame bird. it took a month to get tsuka to start trusting us enough to give him scratches. he still is a bit skittish and hisses at things that walk by the cage if hes not expecting it.

i would try, if your aiming for tame birds...

separate them, put them in separate rooms so they dont see eachother. each day, work on handling them. start with the friendlier one if need be to at least get ONE tamed. its clear they wont get along in the same cage, you need to get them their own cages. sometimes thats just how it works. not everyone's tiels on here are perfect. tsuka bites like no tomorrow when hes mad. hes punctured right through my fingernail, taken chunks out of my hands, screams if left alone, and is sometimes downright mean. he has a huge hatred of cameras. he attacks dally, me, the camera, anything, if he sees the camera. hes frustrating to work with. males are a bit more difficult than females. tsuka has nearly taken off dallys toe once cuz he bit her.

im sorry to hear you're having trouble. its very frustrating working with untame birds. i wont do it again, at least not with a male. honestly, any tiel i ever get in the future is likely gonna BE FEMALE. tsukas sweet when he wants to be, but i cant take the unstable mood swings that are more aggressive than normal. i would separate them, separate rooms for taming, after at least one is tamed you can put them in the same room. but i dont think theyll be able to be in the same cage. im sorry, sometimes it just doesnt work out...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> separate them, put them in separate rooms so they dont see eachother. each day, work on handling them. start with the friendlier one if need be to at least get ONE tamed.


I agree with this except for one thing: if you put them in separate rooms there's probably going to be a lot of screaming back and forth.  They might not like each other very much but they'll still have a flock bond, and will feel happier and safer if they can see each other.


----------

